# Clean up crew that reproduce?



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there any copepods,snails,crabs,shrimps etc that I can buy for my 75G that will reproduce in time?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Small brittle stars, nassarius snails, and the little white star fish. Just ask I am sure most people could part with some. I have tons of the little white stars and could likely find a few brittle stars.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Small brittle stars, nassarius snails, and the little white star fish. Just ask I am sure most people could part with some. I have tons of the little white stars and could likely find a few brittle stars.


Thanks, I have the small brittle stars and little white star fish, along with stometella varia. Nassarius are on my list now for my next visit at a lfs.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone in windsor with colinista snails?

What about cerith snails, do they reproduce?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the above post confirmed all I have seen reproducing aside from the feather duster, spigetti worms, bristle worms etc.



DrBlueThumb said:


> What about cerith snails, do they reproduce?


'Commerical' (i.e. LFS bring in ones) Cerith and nassarius does continue to lay eggs but does not seem to be able to reproduce in reef tanks due to predatation or skimming technologies used.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm trying a tank without a skimmer, hoping to rely on the clean up crew. The crew will have to be balanced in a particular way.

Going to avoid fish, hermits, crabs, large shrimp, which I find feed upon small clean up crew. And rely mainly on copepods, serpent/brittle stars,worms, snails, limpets, chitins, feather duster's, soft coral, sponges, etc.

I have a 50g and a 75G that I'm trying this on, they are both tanks with only a percula clown and algae blenny in each. They are propagation tanks for the most part.

Later as the tanks mature, I'll add some more fish that don't do I number on the clean up crew.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*cuc*

I have a 10 gallon with a turbo snail, nassarous snail , and I stared off with 6 drawf nassarius snails... In the last month over noticed 5-6 new baby snails and eggs everywhere


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

The dwarf ones are the best, they do reproduce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to have to look out for the dwarf's. So far I put 6 large nassarius in my 75G and 2 in my 50G.

The guy at the store that sold me the large one's, says he notices egg's on the glass all the time.

How many more can I add of the large to my 75G that has two perc's in it, one new med perc and one large perc?

How about brittle/serpent stars for my 75G how many sold I add?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Both my Nassarius and my Trochus laid eggs. The Nassarius got swept away but the Trochus eggs hatched last night, and I spotted a small survivor on the glass this morning. It seems they have a low survival rate.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've seen baby trochus snails, but I've never had any grow up...


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Appreciate all the names of snails, it's makes it easier to ask around about them. I'll definitely try those trochus snails if I can find them.


----------

